

Elon Musk says he lost a contract when SpaceX didn’t hire a public official - blago
http://qz.com/212876

======
niels_olson
This is the previous scandal one would think Cornell and Musk are both well
aware of:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darleen_Druyun](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darleen_Druyun)

